# Pipe Bomb!!!



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Not quite a cigar bomb, but the same idea...

I have been here just long enough to do a bomb, I am closing in on the 100 post minimum. I figure that leaves me enough time to take some nominations for a suitable candidate...err...target.

I have been really getting into my pipes lately, and while I still love my cigars, I'm just in a pipe mood. I'd like to introduce one of our cigar BOTL's to pipes. I'll be setting them up right. Here is what the bomb will contain:

-2 or 3 corn cob pipes (they make great smoking pipes) and one estate briar (suitably cleaned and sterilized) or less expensive but good new briar from a decent manufacturer so you can start out with a rotation. The briar pipe will be from a maker along the lines of Savinelli or Peterson (it could be another manufacturer, I haven't picked the pipe yet, but it will be of that quality).
-A pipe tool 
-Several samples of tobacco from my collection 
-Pipe cleaners

They will have everything they need to get started. I only ask that if the target doesn't like it, they sterilize the briar pipe and pass it on, or send it back to me so I can sterilize it and send it off to another worthy recipient.

So, what I'm looking for from my fellow Puff.com members is:
*Please help me locate my target*. I'm taking nominations.

-I'd prefer they be newer members (6mo or less) but that is not a requirement.
-I'd prefer they be contributing members and not *brand* new. So, to reward contributing members of Puff, I'm thinking at least one month of membership and at least 20 posts.
-Due to shipping costs, I'm looking for a target in the U.S.
-They should want to try a pipe (if you don't know they want to, maybe ask them before you nominate them).
-They should be new to pipe smoking (never tried it, or tried it in the past but don't own any pipes).
-If the above is too hard to find, I'll consider targets who are new to pipes but have one starter pipe (Dr. Grabow, corn cob, tobacco shop basket pipes) and want to get more into it.

If you are interested in being the target, it would probably be bad form to nominate yourself, but feel free to let someone know you'd like to be nominated, post in the pipe section for advice on getting started (which would let me know you want to get into pipes), or otherwise let me know you are interested in starting to smoke a pipe.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice of you Jeff! Someone is going to be very happy!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment Ray.

I have decided on the exact contents of the bomb:

I have ordered a Savinelli University Pipe on Ebay (a starter kit with a pipe, balsa inserts/filters, cleaners, and a Czech pipe tool). So, for this bomb, the balsa pipe will be new, not an estate pipe. Savinelli makes nice pipes at reasonable prices, so the target will get a great starter pipe, and he/she will be able to get more if they like it without breaking the bank. The balsa system dries things up a little making tongue bite less likely (and there is an adapter so you don't need the inserts).

I will probably send a little sampler of the following tobaccos:

-*4noggins "Bald Headed Teacher"*- Probably my current favorite. Smokes cool like an English, smells as good as an Aromatic. Very light dose of Latakia.
-*Balkan Sasieni*- An English with Latakia and Orientals. Generally pretty popular
-*McClelland Frog Morton*- A nice English/Aromatic blend with a mild dose of Latakia.
-*Peterson Gold Blend or Delux Mixture*- Both are Vanilla cased aromatics with a nice dose of Black Cavendish. The Gold Blend has hickory nuts and cinnamon as well, and the Delux has walnuts and honey. Very nice stuff.
-*W.O. Larsen Old Fashioned*- A burley/Virginia with a light casing (they don't identify it). I'd say light butterscotch or caramel. It isn't my favorite, but some people like it and I certainly don't dislike it, so I figured I'd include some.
-Some *bulk Amaretto* from Faders (a MD area tobacco store). It smells terrific, it used to be my favorite aromatic, but the target will need to be careful as it can bite (use the Savinelli with the insert for this one). If the target likes it, Faders does do mail order (I think you have to order by phone though and not online). Most online retailers and tobacco shops carry an Amaretto blend as well so they may find something similar.

It is a little English heavy, and many people do start beginners on Aromatics (half are English, one is a mild aro, and only two are true aromatics). My thoughts on this are that Aromatics smell better and are easier on the people around you, but they often smoke wet and hot and without proper technique will practically guarantee tongue bite, so they are not the best for a beginner. English tobaccos have a stronger smell and stronger tobacco taste (they aren't necessarily what most people think of when they think of what a pipe smells like), but they also usually smoke cooler. So, they are actually easier to smoke, and for a cigar smoker who is used to a strong tobacco flavor, they are probably the better place to start. Also, none are particularly strong English blends and some (like the Bald Headed Teacher) have a pretty nice room note, so even for non-cigar smokers they are a good place to start when exploring pipes.

I'll also throw in an extra pack or two of balsa inserts for the Savinelli, plus some cleaners and the 3 corn cobs mentioned in the original post (I bought 12 Missouri Meerschaum Pony/Mizzou pipes- a little small but good starters- it also means that more than one person may be at risk for a starter kit pipe bomb, though the second one may be a bit smaller).


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is very generous of you. Very cool!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Got a couple PMs with nominations, and I've noticed a couple names on the pipe sections myself. Keep sending me candidates. It will probably be about a week for me to get the pipes I ordered in and some of the tobacco was just ordered today so I have time for more nominations.

A big *thank you* to those who are sending nominations.

It is on :madgrin:

Now people can begin to worry if it might be them... bwahaahaahaa


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

As soon as the corn cobs and the Savinelli come in I'll acquire targets (a primary target with the Sav, a secondary target who will get a couple cobs and some 'baccy). Keep PMing me with nominations until then. 

Based on how many criteria in my first post that they meet I'll pick a target. If only one person meets all my criteria, they'll be the primary target. If there are more than one that meets them all I'll pick randomly. If no one meets them all, I'll again pick randomly out of those who meet the most criteria.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

The Savinelli University pipe came in. Pretty nice, it's making me think a natural finish pipe may have to be added to my collection. Perfect beginner sized pipe- not too big, not too small. I like it.

Now just waiting for the cobs to come in so I'm starting to narrow down targets (if you want to suggest a target, PM me soon). 

The tobacco samples may change a little from my prior plan (I may skip the Amaretto, while I love it it does have a tendency to bite, and others may change based on what I have when I'm sending it out- definitely sending some Bald Headed Teacher, I may send some Esoterica Margate instead of the Balkan Sasieni).


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is going to be awesome Jeff! That Savinelli is going to be a sweet looking pipe! Awesome samples and everything! I'm interested to see who you bomb the socks off of and who has been nominated!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> This is going to be awesome Jeff! That Savinelli is going to be a sweet looking pipe! Awesome samples and everything! I'm interested to see who you bomb the socks off of and who has been nominated!


 There aren't a ton of nominees, but that just makes it easier for me to choose

The potential targets (as of now) are:
.

.
.

Actually, I think I'll keep people guessing


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, I won't list the potential targets, but if you are the worrying type:

A couple members of my target list are long-time members of Puff. One is new to pipes, one hasn't started at all yet. 

Several members are newer members. Most are experienced cigar smokers who just started with pipes (I didn't get many nominations of people who were new and never smoked a pipe- I didn't get many nominations of people who don't yet have pipes at all- I guess that was a tough criteria if you couldn't self-nominate). One is new to both pipes and cigars- even if he doesn't get picked for the pipe bomb, I may get some target practice with him and send a small cigar package bomb.

So, if you are the worrying type, as I posted earlier today the University Pipe is in. Now I'm just waiting on the cob and some more tobacco, and the bombs will be away. :evil:


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff, I have to say that is an amazing gesture. I hope the "chosen one" pays-it-forward down the road. I've had a few hobbies, and seen some nice stuff in forums and this definitely fits in at the top.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Still waiting on the cobs and some more of my tobacco orders, though if the cobs come first I may just modify the tobaccos to what I have, and/or visit the tobacco shop to hurry things up. 

I haven't had a nomination in a while, so a tentative target list has been picked (subject to change in case I get more nominations).

-My primary target is a long-time member, an experienced cigar smoker, but he does not currently have a pipe (I hear he wants to try it though). He'll be getting the Savinelli University Pipe starter kit (pipe tool, some cleaners, instructions, balsa inserts, nice little Savinelli beginner pipe), plus some extra inserts and cleaners, some tobacco samples, and 2 or 3 corn cobs so he can start right with a pipe rotation.

-My secondary target is also a long-time member, an experienced cigar smoker, and a new pipe smoker who currently has a pipe or two. He already has started so he presumably has all the tools he needs, but I'll send a cob or two to insure he has a rotation and some tobacco samples.

-My tertiary target is new here and also new to both pipes and cigars, but he does have a couple pipes already. I should send a corn cob so he has a decent rotation, but he does already have two so I may not since I'm also sending him 3-5 cigars to sample since he's also new to cigars, plus some pipe tobacco samples.

So, read these descriptions. They probably describe dozens of guys here (if not more), so it may not be you, but if it fits you, you may want to start digging your bomb shelter, because it is coming SOON...
BOOM...BOOOM...BOOOOM... bwahahahaha :evil:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is awesome Jeff! I have a guess on one but the others I can't pick out at all!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is going to be Epic, very nice of you Jeff!

I hope they have mailbox insurance because it looks like you are ready to blow sh*t up!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK folks, it is still on, but I'm still waiting on the corn cobs. I'm getting a little frustrated. I ordered the Savinelli after I ordered the cobs and it came in last Tuesday. If they don't come in by Tuesday (2 weeks since I ordered them and started the thread, about a week later than I expected them), I'll just go to a local tobacco store and pick up a couple cobs and/or possibly slightly modify the bombs. 

I promise, THEY ARE BEING LAUNCHED THIS WEEK one way or the other.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, everything is in. I'll be packing everything up tomorrow, and the bomb will be launched either tomorrow or Wednesday depending upon whether I get off work in time to get to the post office tomorrow.

The cobs are normal length, the cob height is decent, but the bowl is a lot narrower than I expected. I guess the Pony and Mizzou are small pipes. Oh well, it will be good for short smokes (15-20min maybe), flakes and trying new tobaccos. They'll be fine to start on, just if the targets like pipe smoking, they'll want a briar or a bigger cob as soon as possible.

Since I'm sending more than one bomb, the tobacco samples will vary (not everyone will get the same).

Take cover!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm, I had no fire discipline...There *will* be collateral damage ainkiller:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a note for those who get a cob...

I am very disappointed in those cobs. The bowl is smaller than I'd like, and I just noticed with the one I was going to keep for myself that the mouthpiece is not removable. Think of these as disposable pipes and if you like the experience replace them as soon as possible (good cobs run $5-10 unless you go for one of the really huge ones). I am a bit embarrassed to be sending these out- I bought them on Ebay, I know MM makes a good cob so I didn't realize that the Pony and Mizzou aren't really what I expected, and they took so long to arrive that I didn't want to wait longer by ordering what I really should have been sending out.

My sincere apologies.

However, I did try to send some nice tobacco samples so hopefully that will help make up for the pipes.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool stuff Jeff! Can't wait to see them hit my man!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

This is sounding like an epic pipe bomb! Nice Jeff I cant wait to see the newb show his damage results!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm, no casualties yet? I sent it out late on Tuesday so maybe it didn't get processed until yesterday. Priority mail is supposed to be 2-3 day delivery, so I guess the carnage should begin tomorrow :evil:

Some of you guys might want to take cover.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O boy first casualty that was able to recover from this Pipe BOMB!

I could smell the baccy through the flat rate box....I absolutely love the smell of pipe baccy!

Now onto the damage!










Not 1 but 2 corn cobs to add to the rotation! I am supposed to smoke both at the same time right Jeff  LOL!

And the wonderful baccy samples:
4noggins.com - Bald Headed Teacher....LMAO bext tobacco ever, just for the name.
Davidus Cigars Caramel!
W.O. Larsen Old Fashioned
Balkan Sasieni
McClelland Frog Morton - one of my favorites so far!

Jeff thank you for the hit, certainly is a nice start to my weekend.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, nice samples and sweet cob pipes! Great going Jeff and enjoy those samples Ray! I had a feeling you might be a casualty of this bombing, nice!!!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, I hadn't even noticed this thread until after I posted mine. Somehow missed all the festivities until they landed in my mailbox. Thanks Jeff, very cool of you.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/285883-pipe-bombed-sneak-attack.html#post3145999


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bald Headed Teacher is currently one of my favorites (and not just because I'm a teacher). So, my secondary target and one of the collateral damages have been hit. The third target (mostly cigars for him since he seems to have hit the ground running with pipes), primary target, a secondary collateral damage, and one who was expecting something but not quite what I sent are still to be heard from. So, more booms to come :mischief:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool Jeff, looking forward to the continued destruction!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh the humanity. I just lost my shins from a pipe bomb!!! Pics in a minute!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright! Sounds like the primary target has been hit...just waiting on the second collateral damage, the tertiary target (mostly cigars) and the guy who kind of counts (target practice maybe) since he was expecting something but not quite what was sent.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff you are a Madman! This is totally unexpected, I've been bambooselled! lol
Some Pipe Pron

The smell of this tobacco has filled my whole office!









3 corn cobs... holy crap









This pipe is beautiful. If I were to buy one this would be my choice!









Look at this freakin motherload!!!!










Jeff this is so very generous of you, I am actually shocked :scared:. Also very eager to try a pipe for the first time. I have no idea what to do..... at all! lol
Thanks again you Sir are a very kind BOTL:beerchug:

I am heading over to the pipe section to start my reading. Wish me luck!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

OH MY LORD!

Way to go Jeff!:laser:

Zach deserves a swift kick in the ass now & then, and I think this did it.

Beautiful pipe there bro, I have a feeling you're gonna enjoy the pipe. Watch your step though, this slope's a bitch as well. I can't get over how nice that pipe looks, classic shape; it screams "class". Now you can pretend to be smart like I do.

Another cigar guy heading over to the newbie sampler trade soon.



Zfog said:


> Jeff you are a Madman! This is totally unexpected, I've been bambooselled! lol
> Some Pipe Pron
> 
> The smell of this tobacco has filled my whole office!
> ...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow that is probably the best pipe bomb I have ever seen! That pipe is absolutely gorgeous! I'm quite jealous of that pipe Zach haha! You've got an awesome start up kit there, I think you will enjoy smoking the pipe! That is an incredibly generous hit Jeff, great going my man!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Jeff you are a Madman! This is totally unexpected, I've been bambooselled! lol
> Some Pipe Pron
> 
> The smell of this tobacco has filled my whole office!
> ...


I'm glad you're happy with it. I'm looking forward to hearing reports (especially for the Frog Morton and Bald Headed Teacher, these are 2 of my 3 or 4current favorites). As for what to do, one nice thing with the University Pipe is that it has a pipe smoking guide/directions, though you will find plenty of good information on this site of course.

I'm glad I could start you on the right track (a nice pipe, and some cobs for an instant rotation).

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, status reports:

The trade where I sent a little extra (some nice tobacco samples) reported in: Dirty Black Socks.

The Primary target was Zfog and he posted.

Rock31 was the secondary target and he has posted.

The collateral damage was ktblunden and StogieJim. ktblunden has posted, StogieJim PMed me.

So, the tertiary target, who received a cigar bomb, is still to be heard from. It is possible it came in today's mail and he just hasn't posted yet. But it is also possible that someone should still get their mail very carefully- maybe it came today but the target didn't get their mail yet today, or maybe it was delayed and will be in Monday's mail. But at any rate, there seems to be one more kaboom out there...


----------

